# would you be happy to receive this for Christmas opinions please



## elizabethvickers (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi all,money is tight in our household this Christmas so I decided to make these for friends as gifts.I purchased packs of baubles from our local pound store and cup cake boxes with 9 in a box wrapped with Christmas paper it works out less than £5 ( $7 ) each. Now I am concerned that people will think they are cheap and tacky.Honest opinions required please


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

They are beautiful - I would love to receive such a unique and personal gift.


----------



## Big girl (Aug 8, 2013)

I would love them as a gift treasured always


----------



## Twoie (Mar 19, 2013)

I think anyone would love receiving such a beautiful gift. Stunning work!
Linda


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

I would be thrilled to receive such an artistic and beautiful gift. Wow. If only I were on your gift list!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I think they make wonderful gifts. Very pretty.


----------



## Donna Faye (Aug 22, 2013)

I would think they are a thoughtful gift as well as beautiful!


----------



## Mardi (May 25, 2011)

No way are they cheap or tacky, I think they make a wonderful gift , I would like them anyway , and a very personal touch. :thumbup:


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh, my! I would love to receive those. I wish I knew how to knit like that. Only suggestion I would have is perhaps something telling me how to keep them clean from year to year. Those are BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Absolutely perfect! Each time they decorate their Christmas trees you will be remembered ... and thanked for such a (I think) thoughtful gift. Lynette


----------



## Yeye (Feb 1, 2013)

They are beautiful! Not only that but they are handmade! Your effort is most valuable. You say 9 to a box, that makes it a bigger treasure! A fabulous gift!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Dear Elizabeth any gift that is made with love and such beautiful skill is not cheap. You took time to do all this lovely work for your friends. No greater gift can be given. I know your friends will love them, I know I would. Besides dear girl, Christmas is not how expensive a gift is but what is in your heart with the giving.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

I too would love to receive these as a gift, they are really beautiful and unique. I hope they will realize how much work has gone into them. Personally I think it is far nicer to receive something made with love rather than something I could go and buy over the counter.
Cheers Helen


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I think they are beautiful; love the designs. I like the white with red designs best shown at the bottom; nice job. I think giving nine would be too many, though, six would be enough.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I love them. They are beautiful. And yes, I would be thrilled to get them as a gift.


----------



## Susanc241 (Nov 13, 2013)

They are the stuff from which heirlooms are made. Would be thrilled with these as a gift. Anyone who thought otherwise would not be deserving of them.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

They're absolutely lovely!! I would love to receive them as a gift. I agree with pfoley, I think nine is too many. I would think about just putting 2 or 3 wrapped in tissue paper in a gift bag.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Stunningly beautiful....you are most talented and thoughtful. The price doesn't matter....you work and creativity is priceless. These should be treasured for many years to come and you remembered fondly. Well done.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Stunningly beautiful....you are most talented and thoughtful. The price doesn't matter....you work and creativity is priceless. These should be treasured for many years to come and you remembered fondly. Well done.

Oops ..sorry for the double post.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh how lovely, and so much work. Any 3 of those would win you a blue ribbon at our local county fair. 
No way are they are cheap and tacky. With the time you have put in them, nine is a very very generous gift.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

so every year when I decorate the tree I get to think of you oh yeah I want one


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Those are genuine works of art! Your friends are getting treasures! The ornaments are beautiful!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

This is a very special present it's a gift of yourself..your creative talents..they are beautiful and I for one would be happy to be the recipient of such a gift..Don't under-estimate your worth..


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

I think they are beautiful and perfect. Gifts should be something personal, not an extravagant exchange of expensive gifts. I am sure everyone will love to receive something as beautiful as your gifts.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

No way are they cheap and tacky, they are beautiful and even more so because you made them, the knitting must have taken ages to do. :thumbup:


----------



## Mnknit (Jul 2, 2012)

Those are GREAT gifts. You did a wonderful job.
I would appreciate them very much.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Like all the others, I would LOVE to receive this gift! And the wonderful thing about gifted Christmas ornaments is that when you bring them out each season you are reminded of that special friend or relative. I have friends who always gift ornaments (although they just buy theirs darn the luck) and when I'm putting them out I think about all we've done together over the years. The best gifts are given from the heart - not the pocketbook.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Anyone who thinks those are tacky needs to get their eyesight checked out. They are so beautiful !! I would love to be on the receiving end of such 'tackiness'. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

I would have been ELATED to reieve such a gift!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Wowzaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

elizabethvickers said:


> Hi all,money is tight in our household this Christmas so I decided to make these for friends as gifts.I purchased packs of baubles from our local pound store and cup cake boxes with 9 in a box wrapped with Christmas paper it works out less than £5 ( $7 ) each. Now I am concerned that people will think they are cheap and tacky.Honest opinions required please


They do not look tacky, nor do they look cheap. They look awesome. HUGS


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

They are fabulous and I would love these as a pressie.It is a pressie that lasts for years and years.Not many things last even one Xmas!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful work ! Very nice as a gift. &#9829;


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Money should not even enter the equation with concern of a gift of any kind and especially Christmas. I wish I were on your Christmas list, I would put a tree up just so I could show these off! Your work is so nice and I think this would be a "most favorite" gift. Beautiful work and idea. If anyone on your list has a problem with getting this gift set, I can give you my address!!!!! But, I won't be holding my breath! Sweet gift and a big high five for the gift idea!!


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

They're lovely! Now you've given me an idea for next Christmas ...


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

elizabethvickers said:


> Hi all,money is tight in our household this Christmas so I decided to make these for friends as gifts.I purchased packs of baubles from our local pound store and cup cake boxes with 9 in a box wrapped with Christmas paper it works out less than £5 ( $7 ) each. Now I am concerned that people will think they are cheap and tacky.Honest opinions required please


If they do not like them, you can send all you want to me! :thumbup:


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

elizabethvickers said:


> Hi all,money is tight in our household this Christmas so I decided to make these for friends as gifts.I purchased packs of baubles from our local pound store and cup cake boxes with 9 in a box wrapped with Christmas paper it works out less than £5 ( $7 ) each. Now I am concerned that people will think they are cheap and tacky.Honest opinions required please


If they do not like them, you can send all you want to me! :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyMemories (Mar 28, 2013)

These are lovely heirloom treasures!


----------



## elizabethvickers (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind comments I think my insecurity comes because I am feeling a bit low at the moment my DH is in hospital he had a replacement knee op on Wednesday he hoped to be home today but can't bend the new knee enough so has to stay in a bit longer and I am having to go away working on the 19th-28th 
leaving him at home to cope with himself and the new puppy.


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

pearlone said:


> Dear Elizabeth any gift that is made with love and such beautiful skill is not cheap. You took time to do all this lovely work for your friends. No greater gift can be given. I know your friends will love them, I know I would. Besides dear girl, Christmas is not how expensive a gift is but what is in your heart with the giving.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

dorfor said:


> They are beautiful - I would love to receive such a unique and personal gift.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Spectacular and beautiful gift. Your work is wonderful.


----------



## Ellilleen (Jun 14, 2013)

What a beautiful gift. I would really be soooo happy if one of my friends thought enough of me to make such a wonderful present.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Happy????? I would be elated! They are beautiful!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I would love to receive one myself- what a nice token to give- I am quiet sure the recipients will be very surprised and pleased!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Elizabeth, I would be thrilled to get one of these gorgeous ornaments as a gift, and it sounds like you are gifting nine of them to each friend! Wow! As I said earlier, your friends are getting beautiful treasures!


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

They are just stunning, such beautiful keepsakes to decorate the Christmas tree for many years to come.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Are you kidding?! They're all absolutely beautiful and truly a gift from the heart. Gift them with pride.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

christiliz said:


> They're absolutely lovely!! I would love to receive them as a gift. I agree with pfoley, I think nine is too many. I would think about just putting 2 or 3 wrapped in tissue paper in a gift bag.


Hi Elizabeth, I agree with pfoley and christiliz. I think nine would be too many to gift in one bag. Your work is gorgeous and could be gifted with less in a pretty bag. I received this as a gift last year and would not part with it. Even though it was only one, it meant so much to me. This year, I gifted this same lovely lady a hat. Hand made gifts are absolutely wonderful treasures to keep!
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)  :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, these are just lovely! And much love & time has been put into them!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes I will take anyone of them for a gift. I love them all!  A great heirloom gift.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

They are lovely and I would be happy to receive something like that! Even hubby would!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I think they are very beautiful, personal and individual!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Of course I would!
They are unique and charming.


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

They are stunning. I would be delighted to receive such a beautiful gift and they would be displayed with pride every year. What lucky friends you have!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I think they are all beautiful, and would love to receive them as a gift. 

More personal IMO, that you took the time to make them and not just wrap a store bought gift.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Add me to your gift list. I would be very thrilled to receive them. I love getting and buying Christmas ornaments so would love them.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

I find them rather elegant and classy and certainly well done.

These are on my list of things to do but I doubt I knit them as well as you have.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh wow....yes I would!!!! Your work is just Gorgeous!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Lovely gifts.


----------



## dogsfriend (May 15, 2013)

They are just nice and unique ! Yes, I would be delighted to receive such a gift and to hang it at the Christmas tree every year !


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

They are absolutely gorgeous and should become real heirlooms. There is far more meaning to them and artistry, too, than store bought ones.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Can I P L E A S E be added to your Christmas list ? they are lovely & your friends such appreciate how much effort has gone into them . xxxx


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

"Cheap and tacky??????" Absolutely NOT!!
These are priceless heirlooms for anyone who receives them.

Wonderful idea--and great packaging, too.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

I would be thrilled to have been given such a wonderfull gift they are unique!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Windmill Knitter said:


> I would be thrilled to receive such an artistic and beautiful gift. Wow. If only I were on your gift list!


Same here. They are beautiful.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Those are truly beautiful Christmas ornaments!!! I would be thrilled to receive any of them as a gift!!! Your knitting is quite lovely!!!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

They're great!


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautiful, I would treasure such a lovely gift. :thumbup:


----------



## hansonsj (Feb 5, 2011)

I thought for sure that someone would have asked my question. "How do you do that?"


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

They are beautiful. I would be thrilled to receive such a gift from a friend. I'm sure they will be cherished for years to come and will always be a reminder of the Dear Person who made them. :thumbup:


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I think you did a wonderful job. It is my goal to knit ornaments for my tree one year. Yours are beautiful ans are great gifts. Think how much they would be if you purchased at craft fairs.


----------



## gailknitt (Feb 19, 2013)

I would love to receive them. They are beautiful.


----------



## dianeellis (Jun 25, 2013)

totally lovely idea


----------



## ericagreeff (May 22, 2012)

they are so beautiful, and so much work, I would love them as a gift.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Such a beautiful personal gift, and they will last forever!! I would be thrilled to receive these as a christmas gift, very, very special!!!


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome gift. Anybody who thinks they are cheap or tacky doesn't deserve the gift of your friendship. 'Nough said.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

These handmade decorations will last many Xmases and are lovely!


----------



## MoragB (Jun 18, 2012)

They are lovely. I would love the fact that they had been handmade for me


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I would love them and think I was special because they took the time to make these for me.


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

They are lovely, I believe anyone would love to receive a unique gift like that!!!


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Cheap and tacky???

In an exclusive boutique type shop those would sell for £10 each.


----------



## laurieelegant (Jul 15, 2013)

Perfect gift... I would rather have something homemade... bring back the the apperciation of days long ago. Love these&#9829;


----------



## belindamoody (Aug 16, 2011)

pattern please! wonderful idea


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

They are beautiful and made with love - so I would put a special card in telling them that - 

"Made with love just for you at Christmas time"

Well done and very thoughtful gift.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

I would love it! And such a great job you did!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Wish I was on your gift list as would really treasure one of these beautifully made baubles pack.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

They are absolutely beautiful!! I would love them.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I think they are thoughtful and people will love to have them; and if they think that it's cheap of you to make their gifts, then these are not the kind of friends one wants.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Not cheap, very classy, not tacky, beautiful work! That is a $50 plus gift around here, so if they do not appreciate the time, perhaps the value will please them. But, I bet any friends and relatives of yours have been hoping to get some of your creations and will be tickled pink!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

They are beautiful and would make a great gift!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

i love them!


----------



## kanga (Oct 1, 2012)

just perfect!


----------



## elizabethvickers (Nov 22, 2012)

The patterns are from a book called 55 Christmas balls to Knit by Arne and Carlos,I got it from Amazon .In the book they use double pointed needles and knit in the round then stuff with wadding but it was cheaper to use baubles as insides and easy to make them on 2 needles.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I would love them as a present. Do you want my address? :thumbup:


----------



## Autumn Leaves (May 18, 2013)

Made with love - what more could anyone ask for? The baubles are beautiful. Every year I get such joy when I remember who sent me the various ornaments for the tree
and really treasure each one. I am sure your gift will
bring years of pleasure.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

They are beautiful what a precious gift to give made with such love and by your own hands I would love a gift like that.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

I would absolutely love to receive one (or more) of the knitted balls for Christmas! They are beautiful.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

You put so much work into these, it's impossible to think they are cheap or tacky. Plus it's a very personal gift, so I personally would be proud to get it no matter if it would to my taste or not (and I do find these beautiful).


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

Well done they are beautiful. I tried to make one on 4 needles but it was so fiddly I gave up. Is the pattern you used for 2 needles or did you adapt it?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

They are beautiful and would go perfectly on my tree. They are more than $7 when you add your time and talent. I would think that anyone who received them would love them.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Would treasure them.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

And i bet money is tight at their homes too! We just don't always hear about it....


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

Please put me on your Xmas list! They are gorgeous.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job. I would love to receive them.


----------



## annehill (Feb 13, 2012)

Love them


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

elizabethvickers said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments I think my insecurity comes because I am feeling a bit low at the moment my DH is in hospital he had a replacement knee op on Wednesday he hoped to be home today but can't bend the new knee enough so has to stay in a bit longer and I am having to go away working on the 19th-28th
> leaving him at home to cope with himself and the new puppy.


Are you not home for Christmas?? No wonder you are a little down. 
Perhaps family will check on puppy and DH for you. Will be thinking of you and hope your gifts are received with lots of hugs and kisses to you for making them.
:thumbup:


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

I would truly like to receive such a keepsake-type gift! They are beautiful.


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

OMG. I would love to receive them. All the work gone into them makes them expensive. A handmade gift is waaaay better than a store bought one. These are lovely and I wish I was a friend to receive one.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

oh I love them. Would you like my address?


----------



## bethieann74 (Jul 8, 2011)

They are awesome! I wish I could make something so beautiful!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I think they are beautiful. This is a season of thoughtfulness. If people are judging by the price, then they shouldn't receive gifts at all. Personally, I would be thrilled by the idea of someone taking time to make something, instead of buying it.


----------



## bearlady (Oct 19, 2013)

I would be honored to receive them as a Christmas gift. They mean so much.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful. I would be more than happy to receive an ornament.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Elizabeth,i would be over the moon if i was given such a beautiful gift..Your work is gorgeous.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Big girl said:


> I would love them as a gift treasured always


Me, too! And I hope you don't intend to give more than ONE to each person.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

I would be pleased and flattered. They are unique and very pretty.


----------



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

I would love to have them over any store bought gift. Your gift has your love and time in them.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

They're lovely, what a great idea!. I also think 9 is too many, perhaps 5 or 6 would be better?
To keep them clean, you could spray them with Scotchgard or other fabric protector. I always use it on needlepoint cushion covers which can't be washed or cleaned.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

I think they are beautiful and what a thoughtful gift.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

They are wonderful. I would be thrilled to receive them for a gift. There is something so special about receiving a hand knitted gift and these will be treasured for years to come.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

They are beautiful


----------



## gingjan (Jun 4, 2013)

My first words when I saw them: "Wow! Aren't they LOVELY". They are beautiful. Well done you. What a lovely present they will be to receive by anyone. xxx


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

What a beautiful, thoughtful gift!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

They are lovely and I think anyone would love to have them as a gift. These are worth about $5-8.00 dollars EACH in the US...so yes, they are valuable and lovely and thoughtful....


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree with everything everyone said! A gift to be treasured for sure.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sure, I'd like to receive something like this. The ornaments are really well done, and knowing the amount of time and skill it takes to knit something, I would be grateful that you cared enough about me to give me such a gift.


----------



## Bert's Best (Nov 10, 2013)

A beautiful hand knitted item can never be considered cheap. People value the time you spent to make something so nice.


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

They are beautiful, and I think they will be treasured for a lifetime. I recognized a few Swedish patterns in there. Good work!

Betsy


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

They are just gorgeous works of art! I can't imagine anyone not loving them!


----------



## Slip2 (Oct 29, 2011)

I would be very happy to receive these for a gift. They are beautiful.


----------



## vtblume (May 6, 2011)

I think they would be thrilled to receive those lovely keepsakes. Hard to believe that anyone would not appreciate all the time, effort and love that went into the making of them. I think any true friends would adore your fine gift.

Ps- if they don't, I can send you my address so you can send the lovely Christmas decorations along to someone who would appreciate them...<vbg> Leila


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

Are you kidding? I would be thrilled!


----------



## Maudieanne (Oct 9, 2012)

I think it would depend on the recipient. I know my craftsy friends would love them and appreciate your time and effort. Like I do! However my brother who is all colour co- ordination, bling and modern minimalism would probably think I'd lost my marbles and they'd end up in the bin or charity shop!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I would love to receive a gift like that!!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

OMGoodness they are gorgeous! Anyone would love these beautiful treasures! To be honest, I bought a book of these ornaments with good intentions of knitting some for a friend for Christmas and never got to the project. Yours are beautiful and make me feel a little guilty.


----------



## Dizzy Liz (Feb 5, 2013)

I love them!!! I make ornaments for my grandkids every year so when they leave home for good, they will have ornaments for their own Christmas tree They may also remember me fondly after I'm gone. I still have the Stocking my Mom made for me, better than 60 years ago.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

These are treasures .


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

These are works of art. If I was your friend, I would be honored to get one of them.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I would love to receive such a gift. If you would like to add another friend to your list I would be happy to be yours !!!
They are truly lovely and I am sure the time you spent on them will express your love for your friends and family.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Gorgeous. I would love them.


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful ornaments and I would love to receive a present like that. Made by hand and with love!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes, I would love to receive these as gifts. That is not something one can go into a store and buy off the shelf. A great Christmas gift!


----------



## LoannDrake (Jan 7, 2013)

I think they are lovely - I would receive them with pleasure. Such forethought and beautiful workmanship. Have a good holiday.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh no way!!! Those are not cheap or tacky!!! Good heavens they are a labor of love and thoughtfulness. If anyone were to say that, I would take it as an act of jealousy because they can't make something lovely with their hands. If it were from me, I would put them each in clear cellophane, a lovely bow and just give one ornament per person and that is it!! You should be proud of these lovely handmade ornaments.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I would love a set!!!!!


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

They're lovely! I'd be delighted to get a gift like that.


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

elizabethvickers said:


> Hi all,money is tight in our household this Christmas so I decided to make these for friends as gifts.I purchased packs of baubles from our local pound store and cup cake boxes with 9 in a box wrapped with Christmas paper it works out less than £5 ( $7 ) each. Now I am concerned that people will think they are cheap and tacky.Honest opinions required please


As I am not far from you (I live in Aylesbury) I would gladly buy them from you😃I think they are just brilliant😃if people think that well they are just ungrateful 💐💐


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

They are truly lovely! I received some crocheted Christmas ball decorations many years ago and love them! They are unique and often the subject of conversation when visitors are looking at our tree. I greatly treasure gifts that someone makes for me. I'm sure your friends and family will love the beautiful Christmas decorations you have made. And hopefully, it's the thought that counts with them, and not the $value or fact that it is not store bought!


----------



## Riatta21 (Jul 4, 2011)

They are so beautiful, it would make me cry to think that someone thought enough of me to spend the time it took to make them.


----------



## Addyscloset1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I would LOVE to receive one of these! Those who don't wouldn't know the time, patience and love that went into making these.


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

These are beautiful and i would cherish them if they were given to me for a present. Love the one with the heart as I collect anything to do with hearts. Thanks for sharing. May God Bless you.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I think they are cool! I would cherish such a gift from a friend. Anybody who does not like them should be made to give them back! Lots of work and love in those.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

They look wonderful. I would be delighted to receive one of these. Hopefully, it would match my décor. If not, I would find a special place for it.

Christmas is not about overspending just to make an impression. You have given of your time and your talent and that is much more valuable than a gadget from China.

Be proud.


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

dorfor said:


> They are beautiful - I would love to receive such a unique and personal gift.


I agree completely! They are wonderful. I would cherish them.


----------



## duckie43 (Sep 15, 2011)

You can had me to your Christmas list, I think they're beautiful.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

yes


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Would you like my address, I would love ornaments like this.


----------



## knitzandknotz (Nov 11, 2011)

They are gorgeous! You bet I'd bethrilled to be gifted one or more!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

They will be beautiful and cherished gifts.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

I would love to receive a handmade gift. It's the thought!


----------



## JulieDarie (Feb 28, 2013)

I think they are fantastic and would love them.Imagine hanging something like this on your tree for the rest of your life.They are very heirloom-y to me.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

They are gorgeous! Beautiful work! Who wouldn't LOVE to receive these as gifts??


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

Absolutly beautiful! All the intricate and different patterns in each. This would be so treasured . I am sure everyone on this knitting site would love to have one .They are definitly not tacky. You are very talented.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

They are beautiful! Anyone would be amazed at your thoughtfulness in all the work you did.


----------



## guitarlady (Mar 21, 2013)

They are beautiful and anyone should be very thrilled to have such a lovely and thoughtful gift from you.


----------



## Jeanneantoinette (Dec 28, 2012)

Anyone who thinks they are cheap and tacky can send them to me. I would treasure them!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Beautiful work. Anyone would be glad to be the recipient of such a thoughtful gift.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

NOT tacky; NOT cheap-looking. They are beautiful! I would be happy to receive these!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I like them. Great idea.


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

Those ornaments are beautiful! I would feel honored if a friend or loved one cared enough to spend the time and talent to make those for me. I always tell everyone who receives a handmade gift from me that there is love knitted into every stitch!


----------



## janrknits (Mar 24, 2013)

They are beautiful and will be valued as heirlooms. Jan


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

No, they are not cheap at all! Your work is beautiful and detailed. Your knitting is superb. I would be delighted if someone made me some lovely ornaments. You put a lot of love and time into each ball. Don't downgrade yourself. They are lovely! ;0)


----------



## madmims (Aug 16, 2013)

Love love love :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## retired52 (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh..I would love those too....and if you know what xmas colors your friends and family use in their xmas decorating..that would help too.. some use dark reds and greens..others use bright red and greens..some blues and silvers..etc.. ...you did awesome...))..
.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

They are gorgeous. I would love to have this for a Christmas gift.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

:thumbup: What a great idea. I think it is fab to receive a unique gift as these.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Well as you can tell everybody here loves your presents. It must have taken time and love to put these treasures together. What a gift. If your friends do not like these, I think I would get new friends. I will be your friend - can send you my address if you need it. THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

I would love it - they are beautiful!!!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

PS: You can send me a box and I'll tell you for sure!


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

I would be thrilled to receive these! Handmade gifts from the heart are the best!!


----------



## slightlystained (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh Yes these are lovely.


----------



## gram98 (Jul 8, 2013)

They are not cheap or tacky. You have beautiful designs on them and no way would someone Not appreciated the work that went into each of them.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

To me they would be something to treasure & enjoy every time they were put on the tree.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, I would be happy to receive them as a gift. Wonderful idea!


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

Mardi said:


> No way are they cheap or tacky, I think they make a wonderful gift , I would like them anyway , and a very personal touch. :thumbup:


I agree with everyone here. I would cherish a gift like these.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I would treasure a gift like this. The ornaments are beautiful and very special!


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

elizabethvickers said:


> Hi all,money is tight in our household this Christmas so I decided to make these for friends as gifts.I purchased packs of baubles from our local pound store and cup cake boxes with 9 in a box wrapped with Christmas paper it works out less than £5 ( $7 ) each. Now I am concerned that people will think they are cheap and tacky.Honest opinions required please


Cheap and tacky? NO WAY! These are lovely! And being a horse person, I especially like the one with the horse. And the Fair Isle ones, and the green one, and .............


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I love them and would be happy to receive as a gift!


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Gorgeous! 6 is enough tho.


----------



## jbyers (Nov 3, 2013)

I think they are all beautiful and very special. I would love receiving things like that. Its not the cost of something that's important but the thought and love put into it.........


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

Please add me to your gift list! They are beautiful!


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful gifts.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

Do you have a pattern you can share?


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

I think 100% of those responding said they'd love to receive such a beautiful gift . . . so there's your answer! They're spectacular.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

After reading 12 pages of KPers telling you what a beautiful gift you have created, and I agree with them, it occurred to me that often, when I'm consumed by personal worries, those same worries begin to color my perception of the world. At those times it becomes hard for me to separate my worries from reality. Bottom line, I don't see things as others see them. Chances are the friends that will be gifted these beautiful ornaments will never for a minute think they are not worthy of gifting. 
The past few years have been tough on us all. You stand out in the crowd only because of your skill, creativity and willingness to share your efforts. So give these to friends with love. They are very beautiful.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh Elizabeth,
You are way too hard on yourself. They are beautiful. I would be thrilled to hang one on my tree.
Add a little tag "Made just for you by ME" and give them proudly.
I am also making most of my gifts. Money is tight. Some are getting mitts, some fleece items. A few stockings were knit.

God Bless you. Have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## sheltie01 (Sep 18, 2012)

they are beautiful a lot of love put in to the making of each one 
I too would join you gift list ..keep up the good work ..


----------



## RoundTheWayGirl (Sep 5, 2013)

Those are beautiful! You are so talented!


----------



## Yawnie (Jul 19, 2013)

They are gorgeous. I would be delighted if someone gave them to me.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

It is a unique gift and true friends will appreciate the work and thought that has gone into them


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

I was just looking at similar patterns last night ....t would be honored if I someone made me one! They turned out beautiful! Let us know what the recipients said!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

They are so beautiful - very thoughtful gifts and I sure would love for someone to give me some of those ornaments. You did good and sure your friends will truly love them


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I would love them. Do you ship to Mexico?


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

I would like to hang them on our tree! They would become a keepsake forever.


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

i would be over the moon to recieve them.


----------



## SharonBee (Oct 20, 2013)

Great gift. Lucky recipients.


----------



## Beehive (Jan 29, 2011)

I would be thrilled to receive this as a gift!!!


----------



## Maudieanne (Oct 9, 2012)

As I said,I would love them too, but then you don't know my brother. My point was make sure the recipient will also love them after all the effort you have put into making such beautiful things. He'd rather go to Harrods, London or John Lewis and pay an arm and a leg to ensure they have the right label on them. We're as different as chalk from cheese as you can probably guess. Hand crafted every time for me, please.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

I would be thrilled that someone put all the effort into making ME a gift. Anyone can open the billfold and buy a present with about as much thought as it takes to do the deed. A gift created (especially someone who knows me) is created with the thoughts and love of the creators (and yes I did mean creators).


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I would love to get these as a Christmas gift. Beautifully made!


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I think they are beautiful. A gift from the heart is priceless!


----------



## grandmombear (Feb 2, 2013)

Giving 9 is a great gift. I would opt for 1 per person and attached label with year on it. "Spreading the beauty of your creations" They are LOVELY!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Maudieanne said:


> As I said,I would love them too, but then you don't know my brother. My point was make sure the recipient will also love them after all the effort you have put into making such beautiful things. He'd rather go to Harrods, London or John Lewis and pay an arm and a leg to ensure they have the right label on them. We're as different as chalk from cheese as you can probably guess. Hand crafted every time for me, please.


When I was a toddler, my aunt made a lovely coat for me, and put a Neiman-Marcus label in it. :-D


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Definitely NOT cheap and tacky ~ they are beautifully made  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

I think they are lovely! I can't imagine any one not being delighted to receive such a beautiful personal gift! Go for it!!


----------



## ChrisCA (May 15, 2013)

Just beautiful. They would be a treasured gift if I were to receive them.

Can you share the pattern?


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice. A gift to always remember you by.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Would absolutely love them. Such a lovely keepsake to put up every year.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

They are LOVELY!!!


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

if they are true friends they will like them peersonally i think they arwe wonderful where did you get the pattern from as they look great would not mind knitting some myself mum would love these


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Miss Elizabeth: Please give these heirloom quality ornaments with pride!! What a wonderful idea! I am so jealous of the future recipients and it gives me an idea for future gifts. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

I think that they are absolutely lovely - unique and beautifully made. Take a bow my dear, and if the recipient does not like them, she is unworthy of your love.
Jules


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

They are beautiful and make a very special gift.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Beautiful & yes I would love them for Christmas.


----------



## mudmatters (Mar 9, 2012)

I would be more than pleased to receive them - they are amazing !


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

They are beautiful, I would be ecstatic if I received them. Some people could care less about crafts and might not like them and if they do send them my way, lol


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oops duplicate


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

They are lovely very special and a lovely gift to give and receive


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

What a lovely gift. I would love to be on your Christmas gift list. Beautiful job.


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

I cannot imagine someone not loving these. They are lovely and what a keepsake from year to year.


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

wow how clever and yes I would be more than pleased if someone took the time and effort to make them for me


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I think they're gorgeous and anybody should be flattered to receive them. Something like that would sell for $10-18 each in some fancy Christmas shop. Anybody that thinks they are "cheap" doesn't deserve to be on your Christmas list.


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

elizabethvickers said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments I think my insecurity comes because I am feeling a bit low at the moment my DH is in hospital he had a replacement knee op on Wednesday he hoped to be home today but can't bend the new knee enough so has to stay in a bit longer and I am having to go away working on the 19th-28th
> leaving him at home to cope with himself and the new puppy.


Sorry to hear your husband is still in hospital - my best wishes for a quick recovery for him and YES your ornaments would be a welcomed gift for anyone. They will be keepsakes!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

They're beautiful, I'd very much like to receive one as a Christmas gift


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I'd love them. So much work. So very pretty.


----------



## WendiKaiser (Apr 27, 2012)

I love them!!!!


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

I think they are wonderful! I sure hope they are considered a wonderful gift because I also knit these for my girlfriends for Christmas this year. I, however, have only knit one for each friend and they all have the same Norwegian snowflake design but knit in different colors. You are much more generous than I am I guess! Your friends will be thrilled.


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

I think they are wonderful! I sure hope they are considered a wonderful gift because I also knit these for my girlfriends for Christmas this year. I, however, have only knit one for each friend and they all have the same Norwegian snowflake design but knit in different colors. You are much more generous than I am I guess! Your friends will be thrilled.


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

I think they are wonderful! I sure hope they are considered a wonderful gift because I also knit these for my girlfriends for Christmas this year. I, however, have only knit one for each friend and they all have the same Norwegian snowflake design but knit in different colors. You are much more generous than I am I guess! Your friends will be thrilled.


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

I think they are wonderful! I sure hope they are considered a wonderful gift because I also knit these for my girlfriends for Christmas this year. I, however, have only knit one for each friend and they all have the same Norwegian snowflake design but knit in different colors. You are much more generous than I am I guess! Your friends will be thrilled.

So sorry about the multiple posts!


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. I can knit but not anything this complex. These are wonderful. I think 9 each is a huge gift. All the hours spent have a value.


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

I would welcome such a unique gift. A great. Idea!


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

They are gorgeous and I would be thrilled to receive one or all....my address is......ha ha


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

elizabethvickers said:


> Hi all,money is tight in our household this Christmas so I decided to make these for friends as gifts.I purchased packs of baubles from our local pound store and cup cake boxes with 9 in a box wrapped with Christmas paper it works out less than £5 ( $7 ) each. Now I am concerned that people will think they are cheap and tacky.Honest opinions required please


Not tacky or cheap, I would love to receive this as a gift.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

It would be an honor to get those for Christmas! Beautiful work. I'd much rather have something handmade than a purchased item.


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

I think they are charming and would live to get these as a gift


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

They are beautiful!


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

elizabethvickers said:


> Hi all,money is tight in our household this Christmas so I decided to make these for friends as gifts.I purchased packs of baubles from our local pound store and cup cake boxes with 9 in a box wrapped with Christmas paper it works out less than £5 ( $7 ) each. Now I am concerned that people will think they are cheap and tacky.Honest opinions required please


You should see what I have on my tree, some would say old and outdated, but to me the ones people made mean the most to me, I would love to receive them as gifts. 2 years ago my GS ask me what I wanted for Christmas and I told him a railing for the steps on my deck I couldn't get in my back yard. Now I can it was nothing fancy but just like your baubles it means the most.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

They wonderful looking! Some people don't cherish "hand made" items like they used to. You made them with love!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I would love a package like that!!! I personally don't think this is tacky. It is tight all over the world. I would be honored to receive something like this. Made with LOVE. God Bless you!!!


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

How neat. I would think anyone would love to get them. I may make a few for knitting and crochet friends.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I would love a package like that!!! I personally don't think this is tacky. It is tight all over the world. I would be honored to receive something like this. Made with LOVE. God Bless you!!! OH, and you do such beautiful work!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Vermont Grammy (Jan 5, 2012)

I think they're great. 
Judy from Vermont


----------



## Jenihill1 (Feb 25, 2013)

The only person/people who would NOT appreciate a beautiful gift like that is someone who has no concept of the amount of work (for openers) that goes into making handmade gift items! I know, for myself, it would be considered an heirloom type of present and would be treasured.


----------



## zoya1148 (Mar 26, 2011)

very unique. are you sharing your pattern. great work.


----------



## Mauigirl (Nov 12, 2012)

I AGREE! Would love to have some of these.


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

I love them! Can I PM you my address and be added to the list of people for whom you are making them


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I just want to add my opinion to all the others you have had !!! They are absolutely wonderful and so beautifully made. To get a gift of nine would be so generous.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

They are beautiful. I would be thrilled to receive such a gift from a friend. :thumbup:


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

They will think of you each time they trim the tree, beautiful! It's amazing how the memories come flooding back with each ornament you hang, especially the hand made ones.


----------



## jbomm (Sep 13, 2012)

I think they are lovely! I appreciate anything handmade. It took much more time making these lovely ornaments than it would have buying gifts in a store.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Several years ago I received hand made ribbon candy ornaments from a friend for Christmas. We make sure they get hung on the tree every year just because they were hand made & a gift. Hopefully those who received your lovely gifts will appreciate the thought & effort that went into your gift too.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

I would be very honoured to rec. one of those for christmas, a very personal touch, I think. Great job. It shows how much thought and work you put into them.


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

Are you crazy - those are beautiful!


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

They are beautiful, just one would be a gift. The only problem might be wash ability. I have some crocheted ones from my aunt but they have styrofoam centers so I can throw them in the washer. After 30 years they still are great


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Those are gorgeous! If I were on your list, I'd be honoured to receive one!


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

They are great gifts would love to get them. They really don't look cheap . That's a lot of work wish I could do that design. As for keeping them clean I don't think they will get dirty for many, many years . I have never had to wash a Christmas ornament. Love them beautiful


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

They are beautiful, your friends will love them, and will appreciate all the care and creativity that has gone into them.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

I would definitely love and cherish them, some lucky people, so much thought and care been put into them.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I would be delighted to receive these! Or even one of them. What a unique idea.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

They are beautiful. Who wouldn't want one?


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

I was prepared to say that I wouldn't like them but that's just my tastes--then I saw your picture. WOW--they are beautiful and what a keepsake. Anybody who wouldn't be thrilled to receive them would be someone I wouldn't want to associate with anyway! lol


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I certainly wouldn't mind receiving them - they are lovely :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

What a lovely idea, some of you ladies/ gents are sooo talented, not cheap or tacky looking to me, they're beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL I was gonna reply but I think everyone else has expressed it so much better ..YES on gifting and YES they are beautiful.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I think they are beautiful and would be thrilled to get them.


----------



## 1crisp1 (Apr 1, 2012)

I think they are super and would look good on any tree. I would perhaps pop a bit of tissue paper in the box and place the ornaments in and around it just to make them look a bit better presented or some fake straw or something. A lot of work has gone into them and don't you dare say "It's just somethng I made" with a sorry look on your face. Be proud of your lovely work.


----------



## Kiwialaska (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow, they are really beautiful, I would dearly love to get them as a gift.


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

I think the ornaments are lovely and would love to receive them. They are made with love and are from your heart. That's the best kind of gift in my opinion.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I think they are beautiful. Anyone should like to receive one.


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

OOOH! May I be your friend????? Your ornaments are lovely.
I would want to start collecting them.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

elizabethvickers said:


> Hi all,money is tight in our household this Christmas so I decided to make these for friends as gifts.I purchased packs of baubles from our local pound store and cup cake boxes with 9 in a box wrapped with Christmas paper it works out less than £5 ( $7 ) each. Now I am concerned that people will think they are cheap and tacky.Honest opinions required please


I'll be happy to send you my address!
These are lovely!


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Wonderful gift. I would feel blessed to receive a gift like this; awesome!

Donna K


----------



## MaryFlute (Dec 2, 2011)

I think they are really nice! I would be delighted to get them as a gift.


----------



## Nanabee26 (Mar 23, 2011)

Lovely knitting. I often make Christmas ornaments for family & friends and they are always appreciated.


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

I'd LOVE to get these! Beautiful!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Would love to receive them. Shall I send you my address??


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

They are lovely. I would think people would love to get them. I also make ornaments but haven't tried knitting ones like yours. Mine are made with fabric squares. I give them for gifts and they have always been received very well. I am sure yours will be too. They are so much more unique than you can buy in a store. Very nice work!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

I think that they are just GRRRREEAAAT. I, personnally would love such a gift. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

They are lovely


----------



## jeanniestrong (Jun 6, 2012)

The previous comments say it all for me They are lasting treasures.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Nine for each recipient?! I think that is a wonderful gift!!!! Only other thing I would do is tuck some tissue paper in the box to nestle the ornaments- I just think tissue paper finishes off any boxed gift.


----------



## basiamo (Sep 7, 2011)

They are beautiful. I would be very happy to get such a gift.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

they are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Do you want my address? Lol. They are gorgeous!! You should be truly proud of your expertise.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Would you like my address :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

I think these are fantastic. Anyone should be very happy to receive these ornaments as a gift.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

elizabethvickers said:


> Hi all,money is tight in our household this Christmas so I decided to make these for friends as gifts.I purchased packs of baubles from our local pound store and cup cake boxes with 9 in a box wrapped with Christmas paper it works out less than £5 ( $7 ) each. Now I am concerned that people will think they are cheap and tacky.Honest opinions required please


Are you kidding?! I would love them! they would be MY unique gift, especially if someone put their time, effort and creativity to make for me! I could care less about the cost involved.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

They are absolutely beautiful one-of-a-kind ornaments that can't be bought anywhere! I would be delighted to receive one (or more!) as a gift.


----------



## henige (Nov 2, 2013)

I would really love these .


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I love them, would hang it front and center on my tree!


----------



## AussieKnitWit (Oct 19, 2012)

What a lovely thing to do. These will be treasured by all who are lucky enough to receive them.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

They are beautiful!!! Really!!! I hope the giftees realize how much of yourself went into Each one. Give them out and be glad of it. We should all be so lucky as to receive such a wonderful gift. Send me some!!!... Stella


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

They are beautiful and unique. Would love to receive them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

They a beautiful, great gift. Can I get on your Christmas list?? LOL


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty and thoughtful - a gift from the heart.


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

I think they are beautiful!


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

I love them.They are very striking on the eye. I think they would make great presents. Would really stand out on the Christmas tree.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

beautiful, I would love to receive such a gift!


----------



## Kayakser (Mar 8, 2013)

I told my DH just 2 gifts this year we are trying to cut down on stuff-- but I would truly love to get these just lovely


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

I think they are very pretty and show a lot of work and care.I would love to receive them if I would put a tree up..Your work is beautiful. Be proud of it and your smart gift will be a success.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Very pretty! I have purchased a plastic ornament to try to do this, myself. I am not up to the fancy design, but thought I would try a cable or two. I would like, but some people are persnickety and don't appreciate anything. Give with your heart but without expectations from others.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Wonderful gift! You're giving your creativity, your time and your talents--what could possibly be of more value? Those who look for price tags and esteem things based on money are shallow.


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

they are lovely money is tight for me also being an oldiee with 16 GC and 2 GGC so if they get something other than contributions to dinner they will be lucky.I'ts such a shame that the real meaning of Christmas is gone and now i'ts spend spend and spend more But for all those out there have a happy and safe Christmas


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Absolutely lovely!
If your friends think they are cheap, they aren't your friends!


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

What a beautiful gift - I can just picture them in a basket or in a glass bowl on display. Incredible work, something to be treasured.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Cheap and tacky would not be the words that would come to mind.
Thoughtful and intricate would be more like it.


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

So unique and yes I would love to receive such a lovely set of Christmas baubles.........x


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

"Cheap and tacky?"....not at all, quite the contrary - they're beautiful. I would treasure any one of these ornaments!!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

elizabethvickers said:


> Hi all,money is tight in our household this Christmas so I decided to make these for friends as gifts.I purchased packs of baubles from our local pound store and cup cake boxes with 9 in a box wrapped with Christmas paper it works out less than £5 ( $7 ) each. Now I am concerned that people will think they are cheap and tacky.Honest opinions required please


I would be so honored to receive one of your creations!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I,personally, would love to receive a gift like this. They are a work of art and to be treasured and passed on from one generation to the next.


----------



## Myrafirst (Nov 24, 2011)

elizabethvickers said:


> Hi all,money is tight in our household this Christmas so I decided to make these for friends as gifts.I purchased packs of baubles from our local pound store and cup cake boxes with 9 in a box wrapped with Christmas paper it works out less than £5 ( $7 ) each. Now I am concerned that people will think they are cheap and tacky.Honest opinions required please


Are you saying that you would give 9 to each person? They are much too special for that. I wouldn't give each person more than 3 or 4. They are really lovely.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

For people like me who don't have a Christmas tree, they would be lovely all year round in a clear glass bowl.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

elizabethvickers said:


> Hi all,money is tight in our household this Christmas so I decided to make these for friends as gifts.I purchased packs of baubles from our local pound store and cup cake boxes with 9 in a box wrapped with Christmas paper it works out less than £5 ( $7 ) each. Now I am concerned that people will think they are cheap and tacky.Honest opinions required please


I think they are very beautiful and unique, and wouldn't hesitate giving or receiving one. In our family when money is really tight, which seems to be every few years, we declare a family ornament gift year. Depending on your situation, either for each person or for their family. It works out well, and we all have many treasured ornaments on our tree every year.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Very pretty. Hope they are happy, but they should be thankful you got them something. Money is short in many household - mine included. I'm giving gift bags with some candy and baked goods inside.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Without wading through all 22 pages of this thread, I'd be thrilled to receive this for Christmas!!! Wow and wow again!


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

They are beautiful anyone should love to have one or more of them.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

they look lovely


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I agree with purlone. I would love to receive such beautiful handmade gifts. My address is..... thank you in advance. I'm silly, what can I say.


----------



## Jackabug (Jan 15, 2013)

I would be thrilled if I received these,,


----------



## maxj (Apr 3, 2013)

Cheap and tacky, NOT! Love each of them.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Lovely! What a lot of work you put in on them! I would love anything a friend created! SO Special!


----------



## Sudie (Mar 31, 2011)

I love handmade ornaments and would love to receive these as would my children, grandchildren and great grandchildren!! Since there is no way way you can put "Handmade by" on the ornament, why not put it on the box! When my Mom was alive, she made ornaments every Christmas for all of her grandchildren and my sister and I. Our children looked forward to those gifts every year. The father of my best friend made ceramic ornaments and some years she purchased those. When my children left home, they all had ornaments for their trees. I am not into making ornaments but buy handmade ones for my grandchildren and great grandchildren. Some of my grandchildren have their own homes now and have these ornaments on their trees!! One of my treasured set of ornaments are the Polish Christmas eggs. My husband gives me one every year for Christmas. A friend of ours makes them and they are beautiful!!


----------



## nclavalley (Aug 8, 2012)

definitely! have given as wedding present several times myself.


----------



## grandpeg (Mar 13, 2011)

They are lovely. My DIL made ornaments for us years ago and we still cherish them and use them when we decorate which is seldom now due to health issues. I wouldn't feel I had decorated if I didn't see Sally's beautiful, sometimes funny and always welcome homemade things.


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree with all of above...they are all just beautiful..would be thrilled to receive a gift such as this....


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd be proud to hang them on my tree. My SIL made me ornaments for my tree 37 years ago and I put them on the tree each year without fail.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes I would be very happy to receive some of your beautiful work,magnificent colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## redstitches943 (Feb 5, 2013)

They are beautiful..I would be thrilled to receive any of them.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

No way could you use the word "tacky" to describe these. They are great, original, well knitted, very pretty and I
I can see folk taking them down lovingly from the box in the attic to use year after year.


----------



## Namaste Nan (Oct 30, 2013)

elizabethvickers said:


> Hi all,money is tight in our household this Christmas so I decided to make these for friends as gifts.I purchased packs of baubles from our local pound store and cup cake boxes with 9 in a box wrapped with Christmas paper it works out less than £5 ( $7 ) each. Now I am concerned that people will think they are cheap and tacky.Honest opinions required please


Oh, they are wonderful. I would be so happy to receive such a gift. Would you be gifting nine or one sweet bauble? I would love even one! nan


----------



## Arkirma (Oct 17, 2012)

I am voting with all above. These are absolutely beautiful and so creative. I would treasure even one of these!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

I would be in 7th heaven - they are unique, gorgeous, hand made and a gift from the heart


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Elizabeth,
I can only imagine the thought and the hours it took to make these beautiful ornaments. There is love in each one, and by no means would they be considered cheap or tacky.
My only suggestion is to be selective as to who receives them. These are for very special people who know the value of a handmade gift.
These will surely become family heirlooms,Elizabeth!
Have a very Merry Christmas!
Blessings sent your way!


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

I would love and cherish them! But I know the time and talent involved in these creations. Non-crafters might not be as appreciative. Not sure, guest it depends on the person you give them to. If they don't love them...snatch 'em back.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

elizabethvickers said:


> Hi all,money is tight in our household this Christmas so I decided to make these for friends as gifts.I purchased packs of baubles from our local pound store and cup cake boxes with 9 in a box wrapped with Christmas paper it works out less than £5 ( $7 ) each. Now I am concerned that people will think they are cheap and tacky.Honest opinions required please


I'd be thrilled. It's handmade, they look adorable and every XMAS you can remember who gave them to you. I think this is the way most of us should handle Xmas. It's thoughtful, fun and we can afford to give something without going into debt. It's a lovely gift.


----------



## csknits (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! How thoughtful! I can't imagine anyone not being totally thrilled to receive these! Merry Christmas!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Love them all and think its a great idea.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

I would be delighted.
With all the work that went into each one, if they are that short sighted, too bad.
It is the thought that counts, not the gift.
ayjay


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

I would be THRILLED to receive your baubles for a gift! There is nothing better than to receive something hand made. It comes from the heart instead of China. Your decorations are absolutely beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

They are lovely. They would make a great display on any Christmas tree


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Shall I send my address???? They are beautiful.


----------



## sparrefankerl (Feb 9, 2011)

elizabethvickers said:


> Hi all,money is tight in our household this Christmas so I decided to make these for friends as gifts.I purchased packs of baubles from our local pound store and cup cake boxes with 9 in a box wrapped with Christmas paper it works out less than £5 ( $7 ) each. Now I am concerned that people will think they are cheap and tacky.Honest opinions required please


I would be tickled pink.


----------



## sharonj (Jan 7, 2013)

You did good girl.. Anyone getting these should be totally

thrilled by your talent. Better than store bought ..always.

Shanie


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Bubba24 said:


> I love them. They are beautiful. And yes, I would be thrilled to get them as a gift.


ME TOO .


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

They are all beautiful and must have taken some time and care to make. I would love to receive them and so should others...


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

I would be thrilled to receive them as a gift, as they are beautiful and are in no way tacky. What a lovely idea!!!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I would be honored to receive such a beautiful gift! My goodness! No one I know knits...so I only give knitted gifts....sadly, I don't ever receive any! Lucky friends and loved ones you have!


----------



## knottyknitter (Feb 15, 2013)

They are beautiful! There is a lot of YOU worked into them. Anyone would be honored to receive one.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

knottyknitter said:


> They are beautiful! There is a lot of YOU worked into them. Anyone would be honored to receive one.


Yes,one would be a lovely gift, but 9? That is so generous, how could you even wonder if it was tacky???


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Very lovely I would love to have those on my tree. Such love for the holidays went into making them.


----------



## Jenise D (Feb 22, 2013)

I think they are absolutely GORGEOUS and knitted with lots of love. Anyone should be thrilled to receive one!


----------



## Ethelb (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful gift, BUT MORE IMPORTANTLY, it is the way that is given


----------



## Grammiebecky (Sep 16, 2013)

They are beautiful. Anything handmade brings back thoughts of a country Christmas. Any handmade gift is always something that is cherished. Remember: It's the thought that counts!


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

elizabethvickers said:


> Hi all,money is tight in our household this Christmas so I decided to make these for friends as gifts.I purchased packs of baubles from our local pound store and cup cake boxes with 9 in a box wrapped with Christmas paper it works out less than £5 ( $7 ) each. Now I am concerned that people will think they are cheap and tacky.Honest opinions required please


Hi, they're gorgeous. I made felt baubles once and the person I gave them to still uses them to this day 15 years ago, they meant so much to her because of all the work she said.


----------



## mary charnley (Nov 23, 2012)

they are all absolutely lovely


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh my! Beautiful gift and I would be thrilled if someone made something that I could have year after year. Your friends will love them.
KathyM


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

There is nothing cheap or tacky about that They are beautiful and anyone I know would be thrilled to receive such a lovely and thought full gift.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I think they are lovely and anyone who finds them cheap or tacky doesn't deserve them!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Absolutely I would love them!!! Each one is made carefully. You didn't slap some cheap yarn on there, you followed charts and picked so REALLY great ones! And whoever doesn't like hand made, especially hand knit or crochet items, is a brick. Fabulous job. Wish I were one of your friends!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I think they are beautiful and made with love, what a wonderful and personal gift. I would cherish them if I was the receiver. You did a great job.


----------



## sgeitz (Sep 19, 2013)

They are beautiful. What an heirloom to pass down.


----------



## mollymae (Mar 20, 2012)

What a beautiful and thoughtful gift! Years ago when I was first married I bought an ornament just like yours at a church fair. My ornament is still as pretty as the day I bought it and every christmas when I hang in on our tree it brings back memories of the sweet ladies at church who made it I think it was knit around a foam ball...it's very light but sturdy and has survived several moves and several trips to the floor (tree fell over once or twice). 
Wonderful gift idea!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh my! These are so nice. I would have thought 2 or 3 as a little gift, but 9 hand-knit ornaments? Now these are really lovely gifts that anyone should be thrilled to receive and enjoy.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

definitely not cheap nor tacky. Anything hand made is precious and I'm sure they will be appreciated and hung on trees for many years.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

What a treasure, sure to be a family heirloom.


----------



## jaymbee (Jun 29, 2011)

I have been wanting to make some of these and would love to receive one as a gift. They are beautiful and will make wonderful and unique gifts.


----------



## patchwork (Oct 7, 2011)

An absolute delight! One would be special, anyone receiving 9 of these treasures is a very lucky pwerson indeed. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

definitely and would treasure them


----------



## Flying Fingers (Apr 23, 2011)

they are awesome. I would be over joyed if I received a gift like that


----------



## 8169 (Feb 22, 2011)

No I don't especially care for them.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

These are wonderful and I would be thrilled to receive them as a gift. This is a great idea.


----------



## kitkatgreenfish (Feb 21, 2011)

OMG!They are beautiful!Went back to look again at all the detail.Fantastic work!Huggs.......Kitty


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

I wish I were in the UK so I could be one of your friends. They are beautiful. If anyone finds them tacky they are not good friends.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

They are just gorgeous. Anyone would and should appreciate your special gift.


----------



## robngail (Mar 24, 2012)

what a beautiful gift!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Me too!! and just one would be special enough!!! Just one of those beauties.


Poots said:


> I wish I were in the UK so I could be one of your friends. They are beautiful. If anyone finds them tacky they are not good friends.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I think they're very pretty, you're quite creative!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

I would love them but I'm sure you heard enough of that already.


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

They are beautiful! They are a lovely gift!


----------



## she_d_1 (Nov 9, 2011)

They will be treasured.


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I love them! I would be delighted to receive them. You did a wonderful job! 
But, as you know, some just don't appreciate the love and the work that goes into handmade gifts. I learned that last Christmas. 
I say, give them, knowing that your thoughts and good wishes are in the right place! :thumbup:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I would no doubt cry tears of joy if I received these beautiful ornaments for a gift! Anything someone takes their precious time to make just for me means more than any store bought gift could ever mean!

Bless you my dear, you knit beautifully, give them with much pride in your ability to make such a lovely gift!!


----------



## RobynAL (Feb 24, 2013)

I think they are beautiful and such a change from the normal Christmas decorations. They are hand made and I am sure anyone would like them as a gift. A friend once said to me that she enjoys receiving hand made gifts as she appreciates the effort that goes into making the item. :thumbup:


----------



## Charlotte B. (Nov 21, 2013)

They are gorgeous and in no way tacky. I would love to receive these for Christmas!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

They are beautiful. It is a gift that I would be thrilled to receive and wish I had the talent to give. I also think that 9 ornaments is quite generous. Well done!


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

Absolutely love them....not cheap or tacky at all. Beautiful work


----------



## lynnmac (Nov 16, 2011)

They are beautiful, and from the heart, the perfect present for anyone that you care about. If you counted up your hours spent working on all of them, they now become priceless, never cheap! Anyone would be lucky to receive these as a gift from a friend. Keep up the fabulous work.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

OMG!! would just LOVE to have them.


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Absolutely, would love to receive as a gift.


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

You hand knit nine ornaments for each friend and think it isn't a lovely gift?these are magnificent! One would be a lovely gift!!


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

elizabethvickers said:


> Hi all,money is tight in our household this Christmas so I decided to make these for friends as gifts.I purchased packs of baubles from our local pound store and cup cake boxes with 9 in a box wrapped with Christmas paper it works out less than £5 ( $7 ) each. Now I am concerned that people will think they are cheap and tacky.Honest opinions required please


How clever you are, how beautiful, if they don't like them cross them off your Christmas gift list


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

they are very pretty they should love them you took the time to make them special for your friends and family


----------



## bc knitter (Nov 18, 2012)

I think they are very lovely, and I am sure that they will be well received. A very nice gift as they will have them to enjoy every Christmas.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I would be thrilled to receive this as a gift!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Due to having cats I don't put up a tree, BUT I do have a basket on my table that they would look so very pretty in. They are beautiful and not tacky at all in my opinion. I'd be very happy to receive them!  Well done, by the way!


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

Grammiebecky said:


> They are beautiful. Anything handmade brings back thoughts of a country Christmas. Any handmade gift is always something that is cherished. Remember: It's the thought that counts!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

elizabethvickers said:


> \. Now I am concerned that people will think they are cheap and tacky.Honest opinions required please


They are brilliant!


----------



## PeggyAnn (Sep 19, 2012)

These are so lovely! I would feel very special if I received them.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I would love to receive them.


----------



## Knitforfun (Dec 15, 2012)

These ornaments are to be treasured. They are so intricately knit and unique. You are so humble in that you almost forgot to mention you had knitted the covers. Treasures for sure!


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

No, no, no! Not a good gift.  I'll take them off your hands. My address is ...............! Just kidding ofcourse. They are beautiful. Are there patterns available?


----------



## Susan1284 (Jul 13, 2012)

They are beautiful. Did you make up the designs or can you tell us where you got them? I would love to make some.


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

They are beautiful! I would love a gift like that!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

They are absolutely beautiful, I think anyone would be pleased to receive them. Wish I could make ornaments so lovely.


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

These are wonderful! We just put up our tree and these would be a treasure! Especially thinking about who made them, when....As we did with many....most of our ornaments.


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

Me too


----------



## nursebadger (Sep 17, 2013)

I would be thrilled to get even one. Hand made gifts are so special.. You are giving the gift of your time,as well as the knitted balls. And your time is is irreplaceable. What a wonderful gift.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautifully knitted! I hope they are apreciated by the people you give them to!


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

Beautiful! I would love to receive them!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I think that they're beautiful and very special!! Be proud of being so creative and resourceful...good for you!! Only you know that these special gifts didn't cost a small fortune!! I'm sure everyone will love them!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are lovely, they certainly don't look cheap any more with their beautiful covers.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Dear Elizabeth any gift that is made with love and such beautiful skill is not cheap. You took time to do all this lovely work for your friends. No greater gift can be given. I know your friends will love them, I know I would. Besides dear girl, Christmas is not how expensive a gift is but what is in your heart with the giving.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Kimmielu said:


> Beautiful! I would love to receive them!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Many years ago, my dear friend gave me her handmade ornaments for Christmas. They are still my favorites, front and center on my tree. I know your friends will treasure your beautiful gifts from the heart!


----------



## elizabethvickers (Nov 22, 2012)

I kind of adapted it although it was'nt difficult


----------



## tinam (Jul 15, 2011)

I think they are beautiful and i would also be thrilled to receive just one of those gorgeous baubles!


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

ALL THAT WORK, CHEAP AND TACKY?!?!? No way, no way. They are beautiful, and if I received one, it would be in a place of honor. A lot of work in those, and beautiful work at that!!


----------



## Patricia1212 (Dec 3, 2013)

These ornaments are beautiful! I'd be ecstatic to receive them as a gift! I'd even pay money for them! Be sure I know if and when you open an online shop!


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

I think they are beautiful and would love to receive them for Christmas or any other time. You do absolutly beautiful work.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

dorfor said:


> They are beautiful - I would love to receive such a unique and personal gift.


As would I...it is something from the "heart" and there is no price you could put on that...


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

If someone thinks they are "cheap and tacky" you can send the ornaments to ME! I would love them! Anything made with your own hands to be given as a gift to a friend is something to be treasured. Besides... you did a beautiful job on all of them! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

hi ive just had the knee keyhole arthoscopy and torn ligament mended so now waiting to lose weight for next may to have new knee ,all the very best wishes for hubbys recovery,take care xgilly


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

I would love to receive even one of these. It might look nice hanging from my Menhora.


----------



## qwerty (May 2, 2011)

what a wonderful gift to receive.I would like to have one pleeeeze. :thumbup:


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

There is no way that these beautiful ornaments are "cheap and tacky". I would be please to receive them!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I would be thrilled to receive any one of these. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: They are very nice!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

They are beautiful and well done, but I would not like to have them as I do not put up a tree.


----------



## stitchntime (Apr 27, 2013)

These are wonderful! Any unappreciated ones would be welcome on my tree...


----------



## nononanette (Jul 29, 2011)

I absolutely love them and wish I were a friend of yours. These are so precious and great keep sakes


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

Beautiful and creative;I think anyone would love to receive these.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

My late aunt used to make plastic canvas Christmas ornaments for all of us (the nieces and nephews and the grands every year, each year a different ornament, although everyone got the same type ornament each year. They are all still treasured and used all around the family. As my children reached adulthood and married they each took their ornaments with them and they still go on their trees each year. I think these are wonderful and will be loved and used.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

This is the type of knitted gift that I give my mom. She won't wear knitted items, so I make things she can decorate her home with.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

They're wonderful! I'd be thrilled to receive such a great gift!


----------



## bcohen (May 7, 2012)

I don't even celebrate Christmas and I would love them!!!


----------



## badorin (Feb 27, 2013)

I think they are beautiful & would love receiving them as a gift.


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

They are darling, neither tacky nor cheap. Beautiful!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

They are beautiful, and we all know how much work is involved in hand-knit items. I cherish personal, hand-made gifts the most.


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

Those are lovely gifts and each person lucky enough to receive one should honor it with a special ornament stand.
I wish I was on your gift list! Beautiful knitting.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> I love them. They are beautiful. And yes, I would be thrilled to get them as a gift.


I agree! :thumbup:


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, yes, they are wonderful


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

Delightful, unique and personal. What else could one wish for as a gift. Please stop doubting yourself and your work. I'd be over the moon to receive such a gift. If any friend of yours gets sniffy about such treasure, you could have a raffle on KP. Maximum 1 ticket, with a price = 1 ecstatic KP winner + some well deserved income for you. Unsure if KP rules allow/forbid such activity. 

I'd be cock-a-hoop to have a chance to win such beautiful items.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Please don't feel that way, your work is beautiful and anyone should be pleased with this gift. I love any gift that is hand-made even from my grand children, a hand-made gift comes from the heart , a gift like this could not be replaced with anything bought in a store. Your work is beautiful I wish I was on that list. I'm sure your husband will do fine I have had two knee surgeries four days apart and each day is better then the last. take care-nana-d


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

These are beautiful? I certainly would be happy to receive them. IMHO a Christmas Tree is better with handmade ornaments. Yours are lovely.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I wish someone would do something like this for me! They're a wonderful gift!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I think they are beautiful and would be honored to receive something that had this much love put into it. Anyone who does not appreciate this gift should be crossed off your list for next year!


----------



## Beppy (Feb 11, 2011)

I think that it is a wonderful gift! Anyone can see the time and the love that you have put into them. They are beautiful!


----------



## LouiseH. (Feb 10, 2011)

wow...such a beautiful gift to give/receive...a true treasure...


----------



## Phyllis42 (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful. I was worried about sending homemade cards and was told they are the most special of all. Don't you dare worry.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

I can't imagine anyone who wouldn't want those lovely ornaments - and if that occurs, u tell them you have lots of friends on KP who would be thrilled to have them.

shelia
nc


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Amen!!!!!


Nicholas81 said:


> I can't imagine anyone who wouldn't want those lovely ornaments - and if that occurs, u tell them you have lots of friends on KP who would be thrilled to have them.
> 
> shelia
> nc


----------



## Thea (Sep 1, 2012)

I think they are beautiful. I'd love to get these as a gift. :thumbup:


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

WOW!! Your designs & color choices are wonderful....I would think people would BUY them...therefore, a great gift, wish I would have thought of this as a granddaughter just got married and this would be a wonderful gift to a newly wed that won't have a lot of decorations for their first tree!! Well done, give them with pride!


----------



## Trisha44 (Oct 24, 2012)

I too would be happy to receive them. They are beautiful.


----------



## Trisha44 (Oct 24, 2012)

I too would be happy to receive them. They are beautiful.


----------



## jrslily (Jan 31, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful gift. Love and care went into the creation of your decorations. Those are keepsakes. Do you need my address? LOL


----------



## Nannymarge (Dec 29, 2012)

Beautiful , any one receiving such a gift, would be over joyed.


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Most definitely! Just lovely, and treasures for years to come! God bless.


----------



## MammaLeah (Dec 7, 2013)

I also think they are beautiful! One thing I would do is to create sets of matching ornaments - for instance a set of 9 with the gold yarn or a set of 9 with the white and green yarn. I think that coordinated colors/yarns will make them a one of a kind gift that non-knitters and knitters alike would love.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

They are beautiful and I would love to receive them as gifts.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes! The best gift is 'a portion of thyself.'


----------



## tuxedo2525 (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree with you. Six (6) is more than enough. I would not worry about keeping them clean. Let them age as we all age. I am sure your friends will treasure them for many years to come. You are a treasure. Merry Christmas and happy new year.


----------



## doni1954 (Feb 8, 2013)

I do think they make a great gift, even if you gave each friend just one and it coordinated with their color scheme. Mine is Silver and white by the way.
They are really lovely.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

are you kidding me....they are beautiful, perfectly done & anyone would be happy to receive these!


----------



## Wendymanchesteruk (Sep 26, 2012)

I have just come across your picture. And oh my, they are amazing. If some one took the time to make those and give them to me as a gift I would be honoured. Truly amazing! Xx


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I think 9 of them would be too many to give; four would be enough for each friend. A tiny coordinating bow on the top of each ball would be cute. Also, I would only give them as a gift to the people who put up large trees and not table trees. That size ball would be big for a small 3 ft tree and they would go wasted. You did a nice job on them; I like them, and, yes, let them know you knit them for them. I love home-made gifts.


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

I can honestly say that I would love to have a set of these . They are lovely . X


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

OK, let us know. Did you friends like them?


----------

